# Group-sex fantasies



## RandomDude

Tis a curious thing really... men have traditionally been known for finding the idea of threesomes/group sex with multiple female partners sexually desirable. However, I do wonder if these fantasies are a norm amongst women too. I wonder if I had asked this before, but I can't remember.

Regardless tis a simple poll, and I'm too curious for my own good


----------



## ScarletBegonias

Not currently,but I have in the past. The fantasy is way more titillating and sexy than the reality.The reality is pretty disgusting actually,IMO.


----------



## DoF

ScarletBegonias said:


> Not currently,but I have in the past. The fantasy is way more titillating and sexy than the reality.The reality is pretty disgusting actually,IMO.


I would say beyond disgusting. And to really enjoy such act one would have to risk a lot (STDs).

No thanks, reality is VERY unappealing.

PS. I'm a man


----------



## Omego

I have fantasized about it, but would never do it! I'm sure the reality would be awful. I'd feel dirty..... That's why it's just a naughty fantasy.


----------



## Miss Taken

Of course but I highly doubt I‘d ever act that one out. Fantasies are perfect and sexy all the time. Real life not so much.


----------



## Anonymous07

RandomDude said:


> Tis a curious thing really... men have traditionally been known for finding the idea of threesomes/group sex with multiple female partners sexually desirable. However, I do wonder if these fantasies are a norm amongst women too. I wonder if I had asked this before, but I can't remember.
> 
> Regardless tis a simple poll, and I'm too curious for my own good


I have never fantasized about it and have never/would never want to try it. I don't see it as appealing at all. Although I am also someone who waited to have sex(only have had sex with my husband, no one else), so to me sex is something special. Not just something done with whom ever.


----------



## Giro flee

The thought actually grosses me out quite a bit. Even just thinking about sex with somebody I'm not in love with grosses me out. I could never share myself intimately with just anybody...


----------



## Rowan

I am also the type who needs an emotional connection for sex to be appealing to me. So, no, I don't fantasize about sex with strangers or about group sex. That's not to say I don't fantasize, but just not about those things. Over the years, I would occasionally see the scenario in films and be mildly aroused by it, but it just wasn't something I ever thought much about otherwise. 

But, well, as it turns out, my ex-husband and two of his/our close male family friends all took turns having multiple rounds of unprotected sex with a stranger they met at a party one night. I got to hear all about that when he confessed to being a serial cheater - 14 years after the fact. The entire scenario is now a source of horrendous mind-movies for me, as well as being something I automatically associate with my ex-husband and his cheating. Even if I'd ever had this fantasy, that would have been enough to effectively kill it for me. The thought of group sex now kind of makes me slightly ill.


----------



## xakulax

It's funny how so many people have that fantasy but you know what the biggest problem is the smell I mean think about it two people having passionate sex can work up a sweat/ body odor so if you add three,four,or even six people to the mix you could have a rather unpleasant and pungent experience.

I remember reading a post from a swinger site where a couple was going to there first orgy and they where all hot excited tell the wife opened the door to the party room and was hit by a wall of funk lol she turned around and told her husband were leaving lol


----------



## ScarletBegonias

oh sick.*gag*


----------



## Anon Pink

Reality never stacks up to fantasy, which is why having a fantasy needs to be kept in perspective. Having said that, hell yes it's a fantasy!


----------



## ntamph

Why are written responses almost all "No" but the poll is 50/50?

Naughty, naughty.


----------



## RandomDude

So none have a MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMF fantasy? lol


----------



## NobodySpecial

xakulax said:


> It's funny how so many people have that fantasy but you know what the biggest problem is the smell I mean think about it two people having passionate sex can work up a sweat/ body odor so if you add three,four,or even six people to the mix you could have a rather unpleasant and pungent experience.
> 
> I remember reading a post from a swinger site where a couple was going to there first orgy and they where all hot excited tell the wife opened the door to the party room and was hit by a wall of funk lol she turned around and told her husband were leaving lol


In all my years, this never happened to me.


----------



## xakulax

NobodySpecial said:


> In all my years, this never happened to me.




Then you must have had some excellent air fresheners


----------



## xakulax

RandomDude said:


> So none have a *MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMF* fantasy? lol



Wouldn't that be a gang bang :scratchhead:


----------



## nancy.ramos

RandomDude said:


> So none have a MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMF fantasy? lol


Nooo way !


----------



## xakulax

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMF 
^ 



I wonder which is more icky the women at the front of the line or the guy who goes last 




PS: ewwwwwwwwww


----------



## Faithful Wife

RandomDude...you think an MMF is what would qualify for a really naughty fantasy?

Crap, that's straight up mainstream.

Women have fantasies that would shock the sh*t outta you, if you are thinking an MMF is a big deal.


----------



## Fozzy

never mind the smell...imagine the unintended elbows/knees/sharp hips etc. Someone's going home with a broken nose, I guarantee it.


----------



## xakulax

Faithful Wife said:


> RandomDude...you think an MMF is what would qualify for a really naughty fantasy?
> 
> Crap, that's straight up mainstream.
> 
> *Women have fantasies that would shock the sh*t outta you*, if you are thinking an MMF is a big deal.




Like what????????


----------



## Faithful Wife

Here, read this:

My Secret Garden: Nancy Friday: 9781416567011: Amazon.com: Books

You'll see.


----------



## Thunder7

So, FW, when my wife says she really has no sexual fantasies she is being, uh.....less than truthful?


----------



## waiwera

I've had mmf and fmf fantasies and reality and enjoyed them very much.
More so the mfm.
Not into orgy type sex at all...too many wandering hands and other parts to appeal to me. 

We've been to a few swingers clubs, although we only play together when we go... never smelt anything bad :scratchhead:


----------



## Faithful Wife

Thunder7 said:


> So, FW, when my wife says she really has no sexual fantasies she is being, uh.....less than truthful?


She might be telling the truth, some do, some don't.

All I'm saying is that if anyone thinks women only fantasize about ONE man with white flowing curtains and flower petals...yeah, no. We fantasize about everything men fantasize about, basically. Just ask yourself what is the weirdest type of porn you've ever heard of, and that would be one of the many things some women fantasize about.

I even saw a woman on that old show Blind Date once who was into scat...and she couldn't even get the guy to figure out what she was talking about. Not that he would have been into it. My point is just that she was clearly way out in freak land and he was riding the vanilla cake cone.


----------



## TiggyBlue

Thunder7 said:


> So, FW, when my wife says she really has no sexual fantasies she is being, uh.....less than truthful?


She's either telling the truth or has VERY taboo fantasies lol


----------



## RandomDude

Faithful Wife said:


> Women have fantasies that would shock the sh*t outta you, if you are thinking an MMF is a big deal.


After my ex, nothing shocks me 

Though her group sex fantasies had all been forfilled before she met me, and throughout our relationship she never wanted it, nor entertained it - and was insulted by the idea of it!


----------



## RandomDude

Whao, poll is interesting! Slightly more yes's!

You bad bad girls! lol


----------



## Omego

Faithful Wife said:


> She might be telling the truth, some do, some don't.
> 
> All I'm saying is that if anyone thinks women only fantasize about ONE man with white flowing curtains and flower petals...yeah, no.


:rofl::rofl::rofl: Love it!!!


----------



## johny1989

Nope I have never tried it but I would like to try threesome (FFM)


----------



## MaritimeGuy

Correct me if I'm wrong but the question was about fantasies. A lot of responders are quickly jumping to the complications of the reality. Isn't the whole point of a fantasy that you don't have to worry about 'technicalities'? 

For example...I like to fantasize about being a stud with a couple women. If I were to infuse that fantasy with reality it would probably be something more along the lines of I'd either be too nervous to get it up or get so excited I blow my load in the first two seconds. 

I think I'll ignore the reality and stick with the fantasy thanks.


----------



## ASummersDay

I participated in a mfm threesome without ever having fantasized about it. Since then, I have fantasized about it because it was a good time. I liked the attention being on me. However, I don't fantasize about group sex with several men. To me, that would be overkill and unappealing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DoF

Thunder7 said:


> So, FW, when my wife says she really has no sexual fantasies she is being, uh.....less than truthful?


Problem is with YOU. You should've never asked.

Common sense should tell you that she does. And no, you probably don't want to hear about them either.



As long as fantasy/dream remain JUST THAT. There is no problem. The problem starts when a person starts chasing their fantasy/dream.

Then you have trouble....


----------



## DoF

Lila said:


> I respectfully disagree. It's perfectly normal to engage in sexual fantasies; they get us excited.


As a single person, sure.

In a LTR, absolutely NO. Don't get married if you are going to let fantasies and dream get the better of you......your husband....and your kids/family.



Lila said:


> "Many people bury or ignore what makes them feel good which may result in an unfulfilling sex life" (Maltz).


I bury them and ignore them and I have an amazing sex life with my wife.



Lila said:


> Life's too short to wait on a spouse to figure it out on their own. Discussing fantasies, chasing them even, is considered by many sex therapists to be healthy, as long as it's done correctly. Knowing one's partner, common sense, and timing all play a role is fantasy sharing.


In that case many sex therapists are wrong. 

There is no such a thing as "being intimate with other people" while in a relationship "done correctly". 

I'm sorry but although I know some couples can make that work, for every one that's successful......many fall apart.

Only way to do it correctly is simply not to engage in LTR/be single.

Whatever floats that boat is what I say.


----------



## RandomDude

I've never seen a poll so 50/50 before >.<!


----------



## DoF

Lila said:


> Hmmm, :scratchhead:, O-----kay. I'll take your word for it.
> 
> 
> :iagree: What may be good for one may not work for another. All we can do is share our experiences in a respectful manner.


You shouldn't take my word for it if you don't want to.

It's pretty basic really, if you want to have sex and play (chase fantasy/dream).....by all means do so, I just wouldn't recommend doing so WHILE in a LTR.

In time it will be ruined in some way/shape or form.


----------



## MaritimeGuy

Is it assumed that just because you have a fantasy you are going to attempt to realize it at some point? My assumption is if it's a fantasy it's because you really have no intention of trying to realize it. If you intended on realizing it it would be a plan not a fantasy. 

In my mind couples should be able to openly share fantasies. It can give insight into how your partner thinks. It can be titillating and can lead to great sex. 

It appears some are afraid fantasizing means you're somehow being unfaithful.


----------



## committed4ever

johny1989 said:


> Nope I have never tried it but I would like to try threesome (FFM)


Are you the guy getting married soon? Better discuss that with your fiance beforehand!


----------



## committed4ever

I really don't know why I'm so ... odd. 

I never fantasize about any other man but my husband. If I just force myself to think of another man putting his hands, mouth, penis on/in me, it's just, yuck! And I dayum sure would NEVER be okay with him doing that to another woman. I want him ALL to myself, every inch of him. 

I do have some wild fantasies about him, though!


----------



## ScarletBegonias

committed4ever said:


> I really don't know why I'm so ... odd.
> 
> I never fantasize about any other man but my husband. If I just force myself to think of another man putting his hands, mouth, penis on/in me, it's just, yuck! And I dayum sure would NEVER be okay with him doing that to another woman. I want him ALL to myself, every inch of him.
> 
> I do have some wild fantasies about him, though!


I don't think that's odd at all.I think that's sweet and loving.


----------



## Anonymous07

committed4ever said:


> I really don't know why I'm so ... odd.
> 
> I never fantasize about any other man but my husband. If I just force myself to think of another man putting his hands, mouth, penis on/in me, it's just, yuck! And I dayum sure would NEVER be okay with him doing that to another woman. I want him ALL to myself, every inch of him.
> 
> I do have some wild fantasies about him, though!


I don't think you're odd, as I'm the same way(or maybe I'm just odd, too). 

I don't find the thought of another man other than my husband appealing. Sex has to have some emotion tied to it for me, so I have fantasies with my husband, but not with anyone other than him.


----------



## Miss Taken

MaritimeGuy said:


> Is it assumed that just because you have a fantasy you are going to attempt to realize it at some point? My assumption is if it's a fantasy it's because you really have no intention of trying to realize it. If you intended on realizing it it would be a plan not a fantasy.
> 
> In my mind couples should be able to openly share fantasies. It can give insight into how your partner thinks. It can be titillating and can lead to great sex.
> 
> It appears some are afraid fantasizing means you're somehow being unfaithful.


For those that are some denomination of the Christian Faith, I think I get why. Things like, 



> 27 "You have heard that it was said, You shall not commit adultery. 28 But I say to you that everyone who looks at a woman with lustful intent has already committed adultery with her in his heart." Matthew 5:27 - 28


And also,



> "For lust is a shameful sin, a crime that should be punished. It is a devastating fire that destroys to hell. It would wipe out everything I own.” Job 31:11-12


are apt to make a lot of people of faith feel guilty about fantasizing about their spouse and possibly even someone who is not their spouse.

That is not my worldview. To me that feels like being guilty of thought crime... still, I can see how some people would feel that way.


----------



## Thunder7

DoF said:


> Problem is with YOU. You should've never asked.
> 
> Common sense should tell you that she does. And no, you probably don't want to hear about them either.
> 
> 
> 
> As long as fantasy/dream remain JUST THAT. There is no problem. The problem starts when a person starts chasing their fantasy/dream.
> 
> Then you have trouble....


So I'M the problem for having a conversation with my wife years ago that YOU consider taboo. Huh. Next time I'll clear our topics of conversation through you first. :scratchhead:


----------



## Nynaeve

committed4ever said:


> I really don't know why I'm so ... odd.
> 
> I never fantasize about any other man but my husband. If I just force myself to think of another man putting his hands, mouth, penis on/in me, it's just, yuck! And I dayum sure would NEVER be okay with him doing that to another woman. I want him ALL to myself, every inch of him.
> 
> I do have some wild fantasies about him, though!





Anonymous07 said:


> I don't think you're odd, as I'm the same way(or maybe I'm just odd, too).
> 
> I don't find the thought of another man other than my husband appealing. Sex has to have some emotion tied to it for me, so I have fantasies with my husband, but not with anyone other than him.



Same here. 

Even when I was single, my fantasies were really tame compared to some of the things I hear on TAM. Downright boring by many people's standards.

And truthfully, I rarely, rarely fantasize anymore. I just don't feel the need or desire to. I used to pretty frequently before I married - I was a virgin until my husband. Before I was having sex, I fantasized about it a lot. Now that I'm getting some, I don't need the fantasy anymore, I guess.

Maybe I'm just weird. I'm okay with that.


----------



## bandit.45

Wall of funk? 

Wall of funk.....

What kind of funk? Bootsie Collins? Parliment? The Isley Brothers?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Omego

Anonymous07 said:


> I don't think you're odd, as I'm the same way(or maybe I'm just odd, too).
> 
> I don't find the thought of another man other than my husband appealing. Sex has to have some emotion tied to it for me, so I have fantasies with my husband, but not with anyone other than him.


This is kind of the problem with this particular fantasy (several men-group sex). My husband would have to replicate himself for that! I only want him.

Honestly, I had way more fantasies like this in my previous marriage. Any wild ideas I could possibly have now remain very abstract.

This being said, I don't understand why some people on this thread are equating fantasy to infidelity. The OP's question was not: "Do you have group-sex fantasies and plans to act them out". :scratchhead:


----------



## RandomDude

Omego said:


> This being said, I don't understand why some people on this thread are equating fantasy to infidelity. The OP's question was not: "Do you have group-sex fantasies and plans to act them out". :scratchhead:


Yes this is correct, I am only curious in regards to whether group-sex fantasies are shared amongst both genders in relatively similar ratios. 

So far the 50/50 score is... interesting.


----------



## heartsbeating

Faithful Wife said:


> Women have fantasies that would shock the sh*t outta you, if you are thinking an MMF is a big deal.


You rock. Have I told you lately how much I love you?


----------



## heartsbeating

bandit.45 said:


> Wall of funk?
> 
> Wall of funk.....
> 
> What kind of funk? Bootsie Collins? Parliment? The Isley Brothers?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You can't fake the funk.


----------



## DoF

Thunder7 said:


> So I'M the problem for having a conversation with my wife years ago that YOU consider taboo. Huh. Next time I'll clear our topics of conversation through you first. :scratchhead:


You take what I said however you want......you have a choice to ignore my statement too.

I never said you are the problem for doing anything you want.


----------



## convert

I think DoF was meaning reality part making the fantasies real

and therapist is talking about share the thought of fantasies not necessarily acting on them


----------



## jaharthur

Faithful Wife said:


> Here, read this:
> 
> My Secret Garden: Nancy Friday: 9781416567011: Amazon.com: Books
> 
> You'll see.


Read that book, wasn't shocked or even titillated. In large part I felt sorry for a lot of the fantasies. Too many dogs. As a reality check, I ran them by my wife and she had the same reaction. She wasn't interested in the slightest in reading the book.

Also, Friday's sample was biased (essentially her friends and socialite connections or people who wrote to her), so the book was by no means a reflection of the average woman, which is what I was hoping for when I started reading it.


----------



## Thunder7

DoF said:


> you have a choice to ignore my statement too.


Already done.


----------



## Healer

I used to fantasize about MMF threesomes a lot - that was my go porn scenario when I'd wanky spanky (I'm a dude). I'm divorcing now and since splitting with the ex I've gotten back into playing music professionally - which allows for a lot of interesting situations. The drummer in my band and myself tend to do particularly well with the ladies. We have a certain bond and chemistry on stage and a swagger that works for some women.

Anyway, back in December, we were playing a gig and there was this one extremely hot young lady who was going back and forth flirting with both of us. The drummer is 10 years younger than me (I'm 38) and he was being more alpha/competitive...I didn't care that much but was still intrigued. 

She ended up coming back to his place with us, and things were escalating. I went out for a smoke with my buddy and said "you know what's happening, right?". He said ya. We ended up making out with her and peeling her clothes off, and then he ended up having sex with her while she was giving me oral. She was right into it "I LOVE having 2 ****s at the same time, blah blah", talking porn star type stuff. I was NOT aroused. My young friend was hard as a rock and right into it. I was so far from being turned on...there was some performance anxiety but mostly it was just icky and too weird. It's kind of a drag because she was right into double penetration - but my body said "NO WAY MAN!"

After about 10 minutes of this I eventually bailed. It wasn't working for me. The fantasy was WAY better than the reality. And honestly (and I know this is hypocritical and judgmental), I was turned off by her...coming home with 2 guys she'd just met and going at it with them...it grossed me out. I need an emotional connection to really enjoy sex. Maybe I'm more like a woman that way. I'm just not a random hook up dude - especially when my buddy's wang is waving 2 inches from my face. :-\ I haven't really been into MMF porn ever since. :-(

The next day my buddy came up to me and said "Are we still friends??". LOL.

So in my case the reality ruined the fantasy.


----------



## Personal

Yes.

My wife has fantasised about having group sex with many multiples of men at the same time.

I have voted yes on behalf of my wife, she does read these forums. Reading these forums has promoted some interesting discussions of our own.


----------



## Healer

intheory said:


> Well, are you still friends with him?


Sure am.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Honestly ...every fantasy I have even entertained or got me HOT was just a man and a woman.. nothing better than that! (for me anyway.. It's the romantic in me I guess).... 3somes do nothing for me, I fast forward them in porn too... Husband must be weird, also not a fantasy of his either... I've asked.


----------



## vi_bride04

MFM is a fantasy I've had since high school. I'm not sure if I'll ever engage but I'm not against it if the right situation arises


----------



## nuclearnightmare

vi_bride04 said:


> MFM is a fantasy I've had since high school. I'm not sure if I'll ever engage but I'm not against it if the right situation arises


not asking this to be critical of you - just curious. I see you're divorced but if you remarried would you still "not be against it if the right situation arises"?


----------



## nuclearnightmare

Faithful Wife said:


> Here, read this:
> 
> My Secret Garden: Nancy Friday: 9781416567011: Amazon.com: Books
> 
> You'll see.


FW - believe it or not you and I read some of the same books!


----------



## nuclearnightmare

Faithful Wife said:


> She might be telling the truth, some do, some don't.
> 
> All I'm saying is that if anyone thinks women only fantasize about ONE man with white flowing curtains and flower petals...yeah, no. We fantasize about everything men fantasize about, basically. Just ask yourself what is the weirdest type of porn you've ever heard of, and that would be one of the many things some women fantasize about.
> 
> I even saw a woman on that old show Blind Date once who was into scat...and she couldn't even get the guy to figure out what she was talking about. Not that he would have been into it. My point is just that she was clearly way out in freak land and he was riding the vanilla cake cone.


per the Nancy Friday book: the two fantasies mentioned that suprised me the most were the rape fantasies and the bestial fantasies. I take the Freudian-type view that a person's sexual fantasies indicate something about them. but there aren't many, or any possibly, "experts" on what that means in specifics. My bet would be that what seems like a really outlandish, even disgusting, sexual fantasy - indicates nothing more about the person than that they have some fairly common emotions, desires or fears.


----------



## vellocet

I must be one of the rare men who do NOT fantasize about a 3some, don't want one, and don't want to be with anyone that wants one, or has to be honest.

I don't know, to me the idea of it is just not appealing.


----------



## vi_bride04

*Re: Re: Group-sex fantasies*



nuclearnightmare said:


> not asking this to be critical of you - just curious. I see you're divorced but if you remarried would you still "not be against it if the right situation arises"?


I would be against it if I remarried. I was approaching this topic like the available single I am. When feelings and committment are involved, I don't think the situation would play out well and I wouldn't want to cross those boundaries. 3 people never work in a marriage.


----------



## bandit.45

Group sex among singles is a pretty erotic idea. Groups sex in a marriage just brings up too many uncontrollable variables. There is a thread going on in CWI by a woman who was into swinging with her husband and, sure as sh!t, she ended up falling in love with the male swap partner.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ASummersDay

vellocet said:


> I must be one of the rare men who do NOT fantasize about a 3some, don't want one, and don't want to be with anyone that wants one, or has to be honest.
> 
> I don't know, to me the idea of it is just not appealing.


My husband has no desire for group sex or a threesome either. But luckily, he loves me just the way I am. Likewise I have no desire to be w.anyone but him in reality.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## vellocet

If he can live with that, good for him


----------



## ScarletBegonias

DH has admitted to fantasizing about threesomes when he was single but says the thought of a threesome now makes him nauseous.He said seeing me getting touched by another person sexually would be horrible. Personally,I think he might still fantasize about threesomes but I'm not any of the three involved


----------



## ASummersDay

vellocet said:


> If he can live with that, good for him


It is very good for him, considering I have not so much as touched a non-blood-related man in the course of our relationship. I have no issues with you whatsoever and my intention is not to single you out. I know you were simply expressing your opinion and preference. But I do have to challenge the notion that people who have participated in sexual acts at one phase in their lives are incapable of being awesome, monogamous partners.


----------



## vellocet

ASummersDay said:


> It is very good for him, considering I have not so much as touched a non-blood-related man in the course of our relationship. I have no issues with you whatsoever and my intention is not to single you out. I know you were simply expressing your opinion and preference. But I do have to challenge the notion that people who have participated in sexual acts at one phase in their lives are incapable of being awesome, monogamous partners.


I'm sure they can be, just not for me.


----------



## Created2Write

Nope. Not my thing. I've had fantasies about being with a woman before, and about doing crazy things with my husband, and occasionally had some about being with other men, but all of them that don't include my husband are fleeting. He's my one and only partner, and I intend to keep things that way.


----------



## Maricha75

vellocet said:


> I'm sure they can be, just not for me.


Same here. For me, sex is one-on-one, even in fantasy. The thought of being with more than one person makes my skin crawl. So, I'm one who answered no on this poll. I do not fantasize about group sex, and never have.


----------



## vellocet

Maricha75 said:


> Same here. For me, sex is one-on-one, even in fantasy. The thought of being with more than one person makes my skin crawl. So, I'm one who answered no on this poll. I do not fantasize about group sex, and never have.


We sound a lot alike. People probably won't believe it, but I don't fantasize during sex either. Why would I? I'm enjoying sex with the person I'm with.

Masterbation, different story

But when having sex, I don't understand fantasizing about being with someone else.


----------



## Always Learning

Although I do not have group sex fantasies, I do have fantasies about being watched by other couples and watching other couples live. I just do not want to interact with them.


----------



## jaharthur

vellocet said:


> We sound a lot alike. People probably won't believe it, but I don't fantasize during sex either. Why would I? I'm enjoying sex with the person I'm with.
> 
> Masterbation, different story
> 
> But when having sex, I don't understand fantasizing about being with someone else.


Ah, but the question is not limited to fantasies DURING sex.


----------



## stoney1215

nuclearnightmare said:


> per the Nancy Friday book: the two fantasies mentioned that suprised me the most were the rape fantasies and the bestial fantasies. I take the Freudian-type view that a person's sexual fantasies indicate something about them. but there aren't many, or any possibly, "experts" on what that means in specifics. My bet would be that what seems like a really outlandish, even disgusting, sexual fantasy - indicates nothing more about the person than that they have some fairly common emotions, desires or fears.



The rape fantasy is not about being raped it is about giving up control to someone sexually. In our society where women are still **** shamed the fantasy is about women being made to perform what ever sexual act no matter how ****ty without actually being a ****. It is about sex without consequences. And deep down most women still want a man to be sexually dominant without being degraded or demeaned. 

The bestiality fantasy is all about the taboo. As are many fantasies of both men and women. Fantasies are a good way to expand sexual experiences and enjoyment. Not all have to become reality but not all have to remain fantasy either.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

